# 67 years old guy beats a younger black man in self defense



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://cbs5.com/local/ac.transit.fight.2.1499482.html

OAKLAND (CBS 5) ―

An Oakland college student who shot video of a wild fight on an AC Transit bus said the altercation started because of a remark about shoe shining.

"The white guy was asking the black guy for a shoeshine," said Iyanna Washington who shot the video with a small camera. "And I guess the black guy took it as a racist comment, like, 'Why's a black guy have to spit shine your shoes?'"

The fight happened just before 3 p.m. Monday on Oakland's NL Bus line near the Thomas Berkeley stop. The shoeshine statement started an argument that went back and forth for several minutes.

On the video that Washington recorded, the bearded man eventually walked away up to the front of the bus. But the men continued to trade insults. The younger guy threw the first punch.

"I guess he hit him across the face once," Washington said. "And then the white guy stands up and lets loose."

The unidentified older man, who represented himself as 67 years old, punched the younger man several times.

The younger man's nose was broken, said AC Transit spokesman Clarence Johnson.

The older man exited the bus, but then returned within a few minutes, Washington said. Washington picked up her cell phone this time to record video as the man started screaming and kicking a newspaper stand.

Washington said the bearded man eventually surrendered.

"When the police get there maybe 10 minutes later he turns around and was like, 'All right, let's go' and held out his arms," Washington said.

The AC transit video is one of several incidents caught on camera on public transportation recently, including video of a fight between two women on San Francisco's Muni system.

In this latest fight, Johnson of AC Transit told CBS 5 both men were taken to the hospital. He said the bearded man was off his meds and is now back on them.

"We hate for this sort of thing to happen," Johnson said. "Our buses transport 236,000 passengers on a daily basis and these types of things are not commonplace," he added.

In one of the YouTube clips, Washington is seen grabbing the bag belonging to the bearded man and walking it to the back of the bus while somebody exclaims, "go through that."

Washington told CBS 5 she held the bag up to the camera, but did not steal it.

"Why would I steal the guy's bag?" she asked. "I picked the bag up, I placed it on the seat and that was the end of that. When I got off the bus the bag was still on the bus."

Washington admits she cheered on the younger man during the fight, as did several other people around her. She said ever since she posted the clip on YouTube, she has received emails and comments on her YouTube account; some of which used the n-word.

One web site even claimed to post her personal information, including an address that is not hers.

"A 'hate criminal' they are calling me," Washington said. "It feels terrible. It's not a good feeling at all. It sucks."

(© MMX, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Amazing, that old boy is devon's hero of the day!

Ja Rule really let himself go huh


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im not racist...but damn that was f*cking AWESOME!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That was f*cking classic man!!!








I love how who was filming was all He gonna f*ck yo white ass up. 
Then We can press charges I got it on tape!!! And buddy he got his ass kicked Oh oh I kill that muthafucka if I seen 'em!!

Face it bud your a wangsta and a puss and you got your mouth f*cking closed!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Serves the prick right.

The old guy stood up to him and took the high road by moving to the front of the bus. That young punk is clearly the instigator by approaching him again at the front of the bus.

67 years old lol good for him


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the black lady behind the camera is pretty stupid... 
"we can press charges I got that on camera" wel stupid lady you can't press charges because its in self defence and the black guy would then get charged with assault.

then the whole police force would laugh at him for getting his ass handed to him by a 67 year old


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

WTF? What where they even arguing about? I could only understand about every 3rd word from the old guy, and it was worse for ja rule.

Either way. LOL


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

"call the ambulance"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So typical, first, "he's gonna kick your white ass" and then later when dude gets his ass kicked " we can press charges we got it on tape". I hate people that think they're bad or tough cuz they're from the "ghetto'.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

hahaha one of the coolest videos ive ever seen, that sack of sh*t got what he deserves.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

"i see tough guys like you and i slap the sh*t out of them" lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol,

The old boy fed it to him eh?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Did he just slap him to the ground and then knee him? Funny how he couldnt fight back he saw the blood and freaked!

Call Da Ambolamps


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Ja said:


> So typical, first, "he's gonna kick your white ass" and then later when dude gets his ass kicked " we can press charges we got it on tape". I hate black people.:laugh:


All fixed up. Free of charge.

HAHAHA anyone else catch how as soon as the white guy got off the bus the first thing the black guy did was grab the white guys stuff. Go threw that sh*t! HOW TYPICAL BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^ WIN!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Say it again, say it again, say it again.... PINKIE!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

typical ghetto punk!...still talks sh*t AFTER the white guy got off the bus and AFTER he got his assed kicked!...notice at 2:15 he says "next time I'm gonna fuk you up!"....





















and then at 3:11 keeps repeating to himself "I'm gonna kill him!!!"...yeah, you are!!!!!...LOL!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


>


Devon did you creat that pic? Man that sh*t is classic!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that is awesome...I wish that was my grandfather


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

All our grandfathers are like that, damn they faught some war somwhere.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

What does this mean?http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/201002...sintofirstplacehttp://www.statemaster.com/graph/peo_tot_b...lack-population


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Did anyone notice that the old dude was carrying a brown bag and that the jackass that was filming the whole thing stole it afterwards? I guess the old man forgot about it after doing all that ass kicking.

He got what was coming to him, the old man did the right thing by being the better man and moving up to the front of the bus, but that retard just couldn't stop himself from acting like a fool, I just hope that the old man doesn't get into trouble because of this, he should get a medal instead.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Ja said:


> All our grandfathers are like that, damn they faught some war somwhere.


This is true. My Grampa is 87, had a stroke, two heart attacks, and the Germans cut off one of his fingers in the death camp. And I still wouldn't want to mess with him today.

TOG, tough old guys, watch out for them.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I effing Hate People who disrespect Elders, especially sweet old men with santa clause beards. God bless them.

I hope this video gets Blown Up and that scum bags gets laughed at by a worldwide audience, and I hope grampa gets the props he deserves.

And Devon Amazon thanks for that lawl. omg


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

trigga really did it now...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Foodstamp said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/201002...sintofirstplace
> 
> http://www.statemaster.com/graph/peo_tot_b...lack-population


Illinois is #6 primarily because of Chicago....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> trigga really did it now...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ja said:


> All our grandfathers are like that, damn they faught some war somwhere.


My Fathers father fought in France in WW2 and my mothers father fought in Korea.

Both have passed on now, but I wouldn't dare start anything with either one of them!!!

They were 2 TOUGH old guys!!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Is P man a T O G ?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

2:47 "He leakin'"







:laugh: That was great, punk got what he deserved.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Is P man a T O G ?


Is Pman a Tough Old Grandpa? Yes he is.... You should see his grandpa "impersonation". He posted it in the lounge. Honestly, most of us dont think its far off from the real thing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that old man was awesome. definetly the better guy as he moved away from the black guy too avoid confrontation. then beat the black guys ass in self defence. best video in long time. good on him.

however does anyone know what the original argument was about? i couldnt understand most of what was being said


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

About spit shining some shoes


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nothing funnier then some young punk talking sh*t then getting his ass kicked by a senior citizen.


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

best video ever!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Part 2 added, see original post.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This sh*t is becoming epic!!!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't care how old he is, that's a big dude and looks like he'd knock the crap out of you. What the hell was "Pinkie" thinking?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That he was THUG LIFE Niggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I love the old guy's t-shirt:
I AM A MOTHERF*#KER


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

EPIC
This kills me , the old boy seems to have started it a little bit but he finished it large..
One minute, I'm gonna put my foot up yo Ass
then he's like....
Amber Lamps!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

sometimes you get what you ask for


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Scrappy said:


>


HAHA Brilliant


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...17010400AAW3hd6


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Stealin these from the Subaru boards.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/epic-beard-man


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/mis/1604132287.html


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I've laughed this much.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

a big x2 here scrappy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

omg this thread is f*cking hilarious.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

That old dude one tough guy.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My fav pic:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Here's an interview with the bitch who video'ed the fight while cheering for the black dude. I am pretty sure that she also stole the white guy's bag.

http://cbs5.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

EZmoney said:


> Here's an interview with the bitch who video'ed the fight while cheering for the black dude. I am pretty sure that she also stole the white guy's bag.
> 
> http://cbs5.com/video/[email protected]


She can shine my shoes


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn this thing went viral quick. Jesse Jackson will be chiming in soon.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

like my new avatar?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

f*ck this hs spread across the internet like crabs at a orgy. EVERY forum I frequent has this up. CLASSIC CLASSIC CLASSIC!!!
This is nothing but pure f*cking win all the way around!!!!!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

If You could sum this all up in 1 word what would that be.... "Oakland"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> f*ck this hs spread across the internet like crabs at a orgy. EVERY forum I frequent has this up. CLASSIC CLASSIC CLASSIC!!!
> This is nothing but pure f*cking win all the way around!!!!!


it's so viral b/c everyone's sick of ghetto thug kids and seeing one get the sh*t kicked out of him by an old man brightens anyone's day haha


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i bet trigga wish's he had shined his shoes...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


OMFG !!!!!! RONIN YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I love Amber Lamps.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Whats the story is that the same guy?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

haha i love while he is POUNDING the kid you hear an african American voice ' Uh uh! Stoop it ALLLL! Oh Lord have mercy! Jesus Christ!''

Start it at 1:40 and just listen! So JOKES

made my day!!1


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> I don't care how old he is, that's a big dude and looks like he'd knock the crap out of you. What the hell was "Pinkie" thinking?


Pinkie is the white guy.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Someone needs to set the video to this song...






PS, I was at this show.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I love the part at 1:45 where what sounds like a black guy yelling "Hey! Beat that #REMOVED# up!"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so my friend tina is doing a live stream of starcraft 2 beta and she put up this poster, lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this thread made my day....HOF worthy...thank pfury


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Great commentary

I forgot to add that the dude that got socked looks like Beetle Juice for the Howard Stern Show


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thePACK said:


> this thread made my day....HOF worthy...thank pfury


I agree completely!!!!

HALL OF FAME THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i love my bay....the whole reason i live here..and trust me, this video is everyday thing here...(did anyone see the Chinese lady vs black lady muni fight) CLASSIC..and rnr...i think i will be moving this thread to the h.o.f...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Do Do Do Pack!!! I second it be moved there, this is the ultimate feel good thread. Never mind just the media frenzy it has caused within the last two days of it's release.

HALL OF FAME!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

the old man looks like he used to be some ex military guy.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

diddye said:


> the old man looks like he used to be some ex military guy.


Funny you say that as research has been done and he's a Vietnam vetern.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

he's got some vet style tat on his forearm- i noticed it as he folded Beetle Juice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

>


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

thePACK said:


> i love my bay....the whole reason i live here..and trust me, this video is everyday thing here...(did anyone see the Chinese lady vs black lady muni fight) CLASSIC..and rnr...i think i will be moving this thread to the h.o.f...


I witnessed some crazy sh*t myself the 20+ years that grew up in the East Bay. Bart/ AC Transit is nuts :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thePACK said:


> i love my bay....the whole reason i live here..and trust me, this video is everyday thing here...(did anyone see the Chinese lady vs black lady muni fight) CLASSIC..and rnr*...i think i will be moving this thread to the h.o.f*...


All you have to do is look at the amount of members that are in here once something new is posted. Half our online membership is in here right now.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Epic beard man is epic.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> i love my bay....the whole reason i live here..and trust me, this video is everyday thing here...(did anyone see the Chinese lady vs black lady muni fight) CLASSIC..and rnr*...i think i will be moving this thread to the h.o.f*...


All you have to do is look at the amount of members that are in here once something new is posted. Half our online membership is in here right now.
[/quote]

Yeah thats what i was thinking, never seen so many members in one fcuking thread!! I'm still hysterical laughing at this sh*t!! what a story


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

>


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sounded like he said bring M&Ms


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Epic_Beard_Man


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

OH sh*t- i didnt even realize that was on Oakland! hahaha

thanks ROnin for making this thread even more epic!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I posted the second half already


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sapir you asked for it ..so here it goes..


>


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I cant believe nobody rated this thread yet! I am the first!

Edit:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I started a fangroup on facebook as well. Become a fan of Epic Beard Man laying the smackdown on Amber lamps.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I started a fangroup on facebook as well. Become a fan of Epic Beard Man laying the smackdown on Amber lamps.


link?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pa...68757288?ref=nf


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This is an awesome video and a great thread...

But "P-Fury Hall of Fame????????????"

You effin' *KIDDING ME*?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I know with such greats that get used such as PFury's receipes and Why you shouldn't circumsize your son leading the way and all. But this thread has seen more popularity and views in such a short period of time as well as nobody here so far has had one negitive thing to say about it!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I knew this video was going to get blown up! Hahahaha. Omg Epic beard Man, I cant wait to see him on Kimmel, jimmy kimmel always brings on these internet stars. Btw Amber Lamps is a cutie, I was watching her reaction when I first saw this video all calm and sh*t.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 191655

View attachment 191656

View attachment 191657


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 191658


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love this thread. that old beard guy is epic.

im so joining the group. rnr you should upload all thes epics on it aswell.

/goes to join group


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


>







brilliant :laugh:

epic thread


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> "A 'hate criminal' they are calling me," Washington said. "It feels terrible. It's not a good feeling at all. It sucks."


Well thats because you are. Yelling "kick that white guys ass" and stealing his bag to go through his stuff. Its on the video that your recorded.

I remember taking public transportation in college, just put a pair of headphones on and look forward. No need to talk with the crazies on the bus.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

i love the "its better to be pist off then pist on " line.. then ole boy gets pist on haha epic


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 191677


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I started a fangroup on facebook as well. Become a fan of Epic Beard Man laying the smackdown on Amber lamps.


LOL I joined this fanpage about 1/2 hour ago then read this now! I was laughing when I saw that fanpage then, now I am laughing even harder. I unknowingly joined a pfury fanpage FTW.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Might not be the one I started as there are a couple, there is a link on the last page.

Never mind at the top of this page


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Might not be the one I started as there are a couple, there is a link on the last page.
> 
> Never mind at the top of this page


oh yee of little faith! it is your page with about 22 fans at the moment, i saw the link.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Deadly we gained some since this morning









As soon as I am done with all the bullshit I have to do today I will add to it. Add me if you can find me EZ I'm not sure my security settings allow me to be shown. It's bob mcfarly and if not just pm me your name and I'll add ya as soon as I have a moment!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ Werd!



thePACK said:


> sapir you asked for it ..so here it goes..


LMAO... No, bring the M&M's!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 191681


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.ktvu.com/news/20312688/detail.html

Oakland Police Defend Use Of Taser On A's Fan At Game

Posted: 10:27 pm PDT August 6, 2009Updated: 11:52 am PDT August 7, 2009
OAKLAND, Calif. -- Oakland police Thursday defended the Tasering of 62-year-old Thomas Alex Bruso during Tuesday's A's game.

"Officers are explaining to him that he's being ejected and they're asking him to leave right now," said Jeff Thomason, Oakland Police Department spokesman.

Police said the 6'2", 280-pound Oakland man was drunk and belligerent and yelling profanities and slurs at A's ushers. They said three police officers asked him to leave.

Thomason narrated a video of the incident: "The first officer tried to grab his right arm and it didn't work. He's pulling away. Right now, they deployed the Taser. It doesn't have an effect on that person because only one prong has made contact with the individual. And now as he completes the connection, it's having an effect."

Bruso was taken away under a "5150" hold, code for a mentally unstable person. He was taken to a San Leandro psychiatric facility and later discharged.

His listed address is an Oakland senior care facility. He did not answer KTVU's calls for comment.

Pending charges include resisting arrest, refusing ejection and using profanity at the game.

A's fans KTVU spoke with reacted to the incident in different ways. "It's unfortunate that the guy got tasered," said Oakland resident Mark McDyy.

Some fans at Thursday's A's game against the Texas Rangers supported how police handled the incident. "It's something they gotta do -- I guess -- if somebody gets out of hand," said Ben Delatorre of Hayward.

San Francisco Police confirmed to KTVU that Bruso has an arrest record in that city. A San Francisco shopping center filed a civil harassment claim against Bruso in 1994 and obtained a temporary restraining order.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I AM A m**********r SHIRTS NOW AVAILABLE!!!!

http://www.diamonds-dinosaurs.com/Tom-Slick-7.htm


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew it was only going to be a matter of days!!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I wasn't here for 1 day, and I missed this!!








That old man sure did open up a can on that kid :laugh:


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)




----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i almost want to buy a shirt


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^^^ I am tomorrow. For sure.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

just not sure i can rock the "Aqua"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Stating 
I am a motherfuc$r 
on it you can rock it out. That's what gives epic beard man some of his power!!! Combine that with the power of the fanny pack it's invincible +100attributes.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

with that shirt, he can take on chuck norris.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Any idea who that girl is? The headphone chick? She is either super cool under pressure, or the buses in Oak Land are pretty rough and shes used to it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 191726


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

you see one of them vids has 2 million veiws.. crazy haha


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

not hall of fame worthy


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

maknwar said:


> I AM A m**********r SHIRTS NOW AVAILABLE!!!!
> 
> http://www.diamonds-dinosaurs.com/Tom-Slick-7.htm


I really hope he is getting some monetary rewards for this. Then again the shirt was already made before this video came out, so who knows...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Holy sh*t! the guy he beat up was a wanted murderer... theres a interview with EBM


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

link?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

cant find it now it was some Kero site

it said the black guy actually had a knife on his so he is in jail now


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My opinion....I wouldnt care if it was an old black dude kicking a punkass young white dudes ass....no jr. should be acting like that to a sr. and being so disrespectful. That old dudes ass is paying for your existance....and more kids need to get that message.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

meh still dont see the hype.. a senile old white guy off his meds starts sh*t with a black kid.. black kid steps to him and gets served


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

No you know why this video is so popular? Because normally honkys are deathly afraid of nigas and when a niga gets owned by a honky, all of the honkys rejoice.

Its the same way with my people the pakis.

Dont mind my use of racial slurs........WHAT YOU THINK IM PREJUDICE?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

You have to be in denial if you think this is not how most blacks act. I said most not all. I have met like 3 that didn't act this way. This video perpetuates what most people want to do. THAT"S why it's a hit. I have never disliked a person because of there color, it's always because of the way they act. I don't care if you are purple. If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck........... it's prolly a duck. Don't act like a f*ck up and you prolly won't get treated like a f*ck up.

Actually I think I would have enjoyed this much better if it were a young white guy acting black.

Trigg I think he says in the vid the black guy is 50. I do however think it's a sad place when you are 50 and still trying to fight people. I'm 27 and would like to think I'm past all that.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

GOD BLESS EPIC BEARD MAN


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow epic beard man is just as big of a scumbag as ambulampse guy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

how sym?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cause he did 14 years for drug use and pimpin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"I did 14 years in prison, pimpin stealin"

They way he's acting, he seems mental/insane and also pretty cocky. Hes a potty mouth, and hes dressed like a ghetto thug. Doesnt seem or look like a respectable senior citizen.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> No you know why this video is so popular?* Because normally honkys are deathly afraid of nigas* and when a niga gets owned by a honky, all of the honkys rejoice.
> 
> Its the same way with my people the pakis.
> 
> Dont mind my use of racial slurs........WHAT YOU THINK IM PREJUDICE?


Says who ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NBKK its a joke.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I know man! Im just fuckin with ya.

Why do you take me so seriously..............It's p-fury. The internetz

Anyways i still think that The techno viking could drop this old bag of bones no problem. And the techno viking wouldn't even call the Amber lamps after.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So I just lost all respect for EBM. When I first viewed the original video I thought he was a sweet old man, probably on his way to the park to feed the ducks or something.

But now Im seeing hes just scum.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

He is probably on some sort of drug too, what old man do you know can swing like that and have roid rage after a fight ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What old man starts talking about vietnam then randomly bursts into tears "My MAMA DIED MY MAMA DIED" and then randomly babbles about robberies and prison times.

In my opinion

DIS NIGA HIGH Y'ALL


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

EBM is a savage in a NewEra A's hat!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

View attachment 191878


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 191879


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^









If i knew this thread was still open i would have posted these here instead of bullsnakes thread.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

There going to fight on Strikeforce!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.yoyogames.com/games/116857-epic-beard-man-ftw#



Epic Beard Man FTW
*Added: *22 February 2010
*By:* Grinder


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


Just by watching the first three minute of that video, the black guy is full of sh*t. I admit when I watched the initial video I didnt know what the hell they were talking about, but then it shows that part clearly in this video and the white guy was obviously talking about spit shining shoes and the black guy jumps in and then EBM simply says "I'm going to a funeral, how much would you charge to spit shine shoes?"

I dont think he was talking specifically about that black, I think he was just asking in general. I dont care how much of a weird, crazy old man EBM is, but this video shows he was the better person for sure.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just hate the more everyone involved opens there mouth the more ignorant all parties look.

I do like the fact that EBM has yet to apologize for anything yet. EBM keeps it real, even if it is white trash!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my God Amberlamps is pretty well spoken! I was expecting something along the lines of "Imma kill dat niga put me on da radio niga tell em right now, Imma kill dat niga".

I think these two should chill the F out, both of them are crazies! AmbaLamps and EBM are equally as fucked up. IMO the real c*nt scum bag is that extremely hideous, obese, and stupid hoe that stole the bag.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Oh my God Amberlamps is pretty well spoken! I was expecting something along the lines of "Imma kill dat niga put me on da radio niga tell em right now, Imma kill dat niga".
> 
> I think these two should chill the F out, both of them are crazies! AmbaLamps and EBM are equally as fucked up. IMO the real c*nt scum bag is that extremely hideous, obese, and stupid hoe that stole the bag.


Really? When I heard him talk I didnt think "well spoken" at all.... I thought "This is a moron who knows this is going to reach out to millions so he is trying his best to sound half way intelligent." Honestly. You can tell he's trying so hard.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah it does sound forced, kind of like chapelle when hes doing his "white" voice. I am just shocked he talks like that lol. He sounded like a monkey in the fight vid.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

And the funny thing is, I think EBM talks more like a normal person in the original video than he does in all the interview videos. When he talks about shoe shining and that funeral, he doesnt sound like a crazy at all. In the interviews he just sounds like an old crazy drunk.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So true. I thought EBM was one of those everyday good old senior folks but after his interviews we discover he's a drug addict who takes in toothless homless black men into his 1 bedroom apartment. California is a fucked up place.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yup its all f*cked up


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Crazy people are everywhere - Ride the bus> mind your own business> ignore chicks telling you to beat the ass of huge old dude wearing T-shirts that say"I'm a motherf***er = getting to destination without ride in amber lamps...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Winkyee said:


> Crazy people are everywhere - Ride the bus> mind your own business> ignore chicks telling you to beat the ass of huge old dude wearing T-shirts that say"I'm a motherf***er = getting to destination without ride in amber lamps...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ebm wiki

he has his own wiki..


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

this video is WIN


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhyfZCW6xIWg8ZiSpc


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Crazy people are everywhere - Ride the bus> mind your own business> ignore chicks telling you to beat the ass of huge old dude wearing T-shirts that say"I'm a motherf***er = *getting to destination without ride in amber lamps...*












ok seriously guys maybe someone can help me out here....I saw the original video and then all the joke video game vids and pictures people made about Amberlamps and stuff :laugh: but whats with all the interviews and stuff? Like are these guys honestly becoming well known because of this one video?

I'm just not sure if im missing something here. The video at the top of this page is a long one and it just goes into detail about Epic Beard Man's life story....Is that relevant to something else I missed or...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This whole EBM Ambalamp saga has expired the lol. Its old now noteven funny anymore.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber Lamps now has her own Website check it out.

http://www.amberlamps.co.cc/


----------

